# isdn karte einrichten

## sambatasse

irgendwie habe ich keine richtige anleitung gefunden

also habe ich mir alles ausbeiträgen zusammen gereimt

nur klapt so garnix

also die karte

lspci

```

0000:01:0b.0 Network controller: AVM Audiovisuelles MKTG & Computer System GmbH B1 ISDN

```

```

root # capiinfo

capi not installed - No such device or address (6)

```

 *Quote:*   

>  * Annotation for active AVM ISDN boards (B1 ISA/PCI, ...):
> 
>  * Please download the latest firmware from
> 
>  * ftp://ftp.in-berlin.de/pub/capi4linux and copy the files
> ...

 

das verzeichniss gabs nicht 

habe ich erzeugt und dateien reinkoppiert

```

 root # lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

kernelcapi             44160  0

```

im kern alles als module kompielert

----------

## toskala

wie wärsn mal mit suchen?

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=29991&highlight=isdn+howto

----------

## sambatasse

so mal den aktuellen kern neu gebaut

jetzt

```

root # lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

capi                   16448  0

capifs                  5000  2 capi

kernelcapi             43648  1 capi

```

aber

```

root # /etc/init.d/capi start

 * Starting CAPI...

FATAL: Module b1pci not found.

ERROR: failed to load driver b1pci

FATAL: Module c4 not found.

ERROR: failed to load driver c4

FATAL: Module c4 not found.

ERROR: failed to load driver c4

FATAL: Module c4 not found.

ERROR: failed to load driver c4

FATAL: Module c4 not found.

ERROR: failed to load driver c4                                                                                        [ ok ]
```

und so

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
>  root # capiinfo
> 
> capi not installed - No such device or address (6)
> ...

 

----------

## sambatasse

toskala danke aber habe gesucht nur finde ick nichts deutsches

ich bin deutsch juser kann doch nicht sein das man da stendig englisch können muss

----------

## toskala

auch hier hilft suchen.

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=200365&highlight=isdn+howto

----------

## sambatasse

danke danke

das habe ich nicht gefunden

nur 

emerge fcpci

```

!!! ERROR: net-dialup/fcpci-03.10.02 failed.

!!! Function src_compile, Line 28, Exitcode 2

!!! compile problem

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, NOT this status message.

```

und

```

!!! ERROR: net-dialup/mgetty-1.1.30 failed.

!!! Function src_install, Line 81, Exitcode 2

!!! (no error message)

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, NOT this status message.

```

----------

## Anarcho

 *sambatasse wrote:*   

> danke danke
> 
> das habe ich nicht gefunden
> 
> nur 
> ...

 

Was sagt wohl die letze Zeile deines Zitats?

Richtig, mal sollte nicht diese Zeilen posten...naja...wenn dein englisch so schlecht ist, das du nicht mal diese Zeile verstehst, dann brauchst du mit Linux wohl erst in ein paar jahren anfangen oder schnell englisch lernen. 

Egal,

lad dir fcpci von www.avm.de runter und installier es von hand.

Das /etc/init.d/capi brauchst du nicht wenn du die module in die modules.autoload einträgst.

 *Quote:*   

> 

 

----------

## sambatasse

hy ick will nur arbeiten muss faxen

bei avm find da nur zeug für suse

und da auch nur so komische .tar.gz

emerge will die irgendwie nicht

----------

## sambatasse

avm-fcpci.tar.gz das habe ich jetzt per google gefunden version 2.1.8

und was mach ich damit

----------

## Anarcho

Wenn du nen 2.6er Kernel verwendest dann dürfte die Version zu alt sein.

Du musst schon bei avm.de die neueste runterladen.

Ob da nun SuSE dran steht oder nicht ist egal.

Wenn du diese runtergeladen hast:

tar -xzvf <filenam> 

und sie wird entpackt. 

In dem dann entstandenen Verzeichnis befindet sich dann eine INSTALL text-datei. Diese mal durchlesen!

----------

## sambatasse

COOL COOL freu freu supi 

dank danke

```

 root # lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

fcpci                 501528  0

capi                   16448  0

capifs                  5000  2 capi

kernelcapi             43648  2 fcpci,capi

```

siht ja ganicht mal schlecht aus

hoffe ick doch

----------

## sambatasse

zu fühgefreut nu

mgetty das ne abhängkeit ist will immer noch net

das modul capiutil sollt auch bei sein ists aber net

```
root # capiinfo

capi not installed - No such device or address (6)

```

```

root # dmesg | grep capi

capifs: Rev 1.1.2.3

capi20: Rev 1.1.2.7: started up with major 68 (middleware+capifs)

```

```
 root # dmesg | grep fcpci

fcpci: module license 'Proprietary' taints kernel.

fcpci: AVM FRITZ!Card PCI driver, revision 0.6.2

fcpci: (fcpci built on Oct 26 2004 at 15:44:11)

```

kann ick sonst mit was helfen

damit ir jemand helfen kann 

sonst komme ick heute nicht mehr nach hause

----------

## Anarcho

Hast du mal in diesem Thread gelesen?

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=239398&highlight=isdn+capi

Hast du capifs in der fstab drinne?

----------

## sambatasse

jup habe ich 

deswegen ja auch das drinne

```

capifs                  /dev/capi       capifs          defaults                0 0

```

nur habe ich nen eigenartiges phenomen

oder ist das richtig

nach dem startes systems

```
root # capiinfo

capi not installed - No such device or address (6)

```

```

 root # capiinit start

```

```

root # capiinfo

Number of Controllers : 1

Controller 1:

Manufacturer: AVM GmbH

CAPI Version: 2.0

Manufacturer Version: 3.101-03  (49.19)

Serial Number: 4007497

BChannels: 2

Global Options: 0x00000039

   internal controller supported

   DTMF supported

   Supplementary Services supported

   channel allocation supported (leased lines)

B1 protocols support: 0x4000001f

   64 kbit/s with HDLC framing

   64 kbit/s bit-transparent operation

   V.110 asynconous operation with start/stop byte framing

   V.110 synconous operation with HDLC framing

   T.30 modem for fax group 3

B2 protocols support: 0x00000b1b

   ISO 7776 (X.75 SLP)

   Transparent

   LAPD with Q.921 for D channel X.25 (SAPI 16)

   T.30 for fax group 3

   ISO 7776 (X.75 SLP) with V.42bis compression

   V.120 asyncronous mode

   V.120 bit-transparent mode

B3 protocols support: 0x8000003f

   Transparent

   T.90NL, T.70NL, T.90

   ISO 8208 (X.25 DTE-DTE)

   X.25 DCE

   T.30 for fax group 3

   T.30 for fax group 3 with extensions

  0100

  0200

  39000000

  1f000040

  1b0b0000

  3f000080

  00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000

  01000001 00020000 00000000 00000000 00000000

Supplementary services support: 0x000003ff

   Hold / Retrieve

   Terminal Portability

   ECT

   3PTY

   Call Forwarding

   Call Deflection

   MCID

   CCBS

```

----------

## sambatasse

oky habe noch mal den kern überarbeitet

man ist das kompliziert 

aber macht spass

```
root # lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

b1pci                   7552  0

b1dma                  14468  1 b1pci

b1                     22144  2 b1pci,b1dma

capi                   15424  0

capifs                  4104  2 capi

kernelcapi             42656  4 b1pci,b1dma,b1,capi

```

aber dieses capiutil felt immer noch

kann man per befehlszeile eigentlich ne nr wahlen zum testen mal mein handy anklingeln ?

----------

## Anarcho

Lädst du denn alle Module beim starten?

Was sagt denn ein lsmod direkt nach dem booten?

----------

## sambatasse

das steht da oben

File: /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6

```

# For example:

# 3c59x

capi

capifs

fcpci

capidrv

capiutil

```

so solte das eigentlich stimmen

----------

## Anarcho

Also dieses capiutil hab ich nicht drinne. Kenne ich auch nicht.

```
<*> ISDN support                                                                 

                            Old ISDN4Linux  --->                                                       

                      ---   CAPI subsystem                                                             

                      <M>   CAPI2.0 support                                                            

                      [*]     Verbose reason code reporting (kernel size +=7K)                         

                      [*]     CAPI2.0 Middleware support (EXPERIMENTAL)                                

                      <M>     CAPI2.0 /dev/capi support                                                

                      [*]       CAPI2.0 filesystem support                                             

                      <M>     CAPI2.0 capidrv interface support   
```

So sieht es bei mir im kernel aus, und meine modules.autoload:

```

capi

fcpci

```

ein lsmod:

```

fcpci                 502808  1 

capi                   18624  4 

capifs                  5960  2 capi

kernelcapi             47136  2 fcpci,capi

```

capidrv brauchst du nur wenn du die alten isdn4linux tools nutzen willst. 

Und warum hast du noch viele andere module geladen? was für ne karte hast du denn jetzt?

----------

## sambatasse

hy

also lspci sagt folgendes ne fritz kart halt

```
0000:01:0b.0 Network controller: AVM Audiovisuelles MKTG & Computer System GmbH B1 ISDN

```

das problem bei den ganzen anleitungen ist das da jeder irgend wie anders macht es muss unbedingt ne offizelle anleitung geben damit wenn man keine ahnung hat was hat

ick enderemal meine modules

und mach nochmal den kernel 

bei der installation von mgetty streigt er aber immer noch

```

.1.30/image//etc/mgetty+sendfax

make[1]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/mgetty-1.1.30/work/mgetty-1.1.30/fax'

for i in faxspool faxrunq faxq faxrm ; do \

        mv -f /var/tmp/portage/mgetty-1.1.30/image//usr/bin/$i /var/tmp/portage/mgetty-1.1.30/image//usr/bin/$i.old 2>/dev/null ; \

        install -c -o bin -g bin -m 755 $i /var/tmp/portage/mgetty-1.1.30/image//usr/bin ; \

done

install -c -o bin -g bin -m 755 faxrunqd /var/tmp/portage/mgetty-1.1.30/image//usr/sbin

install -c -o bin -g bin faxq-helper /var/tmp/portage/mgetty-1.1.30/image//usr/lib/mgetty+sendfax

chown fax /var/tmp/portage/mgetty-1.1.30/image//usr/lib/mgetty+sendfax/faxq-helper

chown: `fax': invalid user

make[1]: *** [install] Error 1

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/mgetty-1.1.30/work/mgetty-1.1.30/fax'

make: *** [install.bin] Error 2

!!! ERROR: net-dialup/mgetty-1.1.30 failed.

!!! Function src_install, Line 81, Exitcode 2

!!! (no error message)

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, NOT this status message.

```

----------

## ogawoga

Hallihallo,

bei mir macht mgetty genau die gleichen probs, er meckert ja das er den benutzer fax nicht findet ... evtl kann man den ja mal per hand erstellen, aber welcher gruppe soll der angehören? Wär ja schon schön wenn das alles sauber gemacht wird.

Gruß Oga

----------

## ogawoga

Ahjetztja ...

```

# /usr/sbin/useradd -s /bin/false -d /dev/null fax 

# passwd -l fax 

```

und alles flutscht perfekt. Is allerdings doof das man das per hand machen muss, könnte das portage nicht übernehmen?

Na denn mal frohes faxen machen.

Gruß Oga

----------

